# The Legend of Superstition Mountains



## Utahgreenhead (Apr 28, 2009)

So just curious is anyone watching this show? So far it looks pretty interesting, but it's fun to watch as they explore and look around. I didn't realize that those mountains were that pretty back in there.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I watched it once. It was interesting, but I wonder how long you could draw out a series on the same Lost Dutchman mine and continue to hold people's interest.


----------

